# 721 taking new software?



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

My 721 is taking a d/l and update.....anybody else's doin this?


----------



## blakjak (May 12, 2004)

As I type this, mine is taking an update too. Anyone know if we get any new goodies in this update?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe it will allow the Olympic multi-channel thing that was discussed the other day.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> Maybe it will allow the Olympic multi-channel thing that was discussed the other day.


Good point. I never thought about that since I could care less about the olympics. Gee, I hope they will do more than that.......


----------



## blakjak (May 12, 2004)

I'm guessing they'll fix bugs in the previous version, but new features are always nice too (bug-free, of course  )


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

My 721 received L172 right before 7pm EST tonight.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Odd thing. I turned my 721 off to start the download, and the "message" light immediately lit up. I powered it back on to check progress, and it said it was downloading new software on the screen. 
It went through what appeared to be all the steps, but seemed stuck on the last one (Download Installation Succeeded, Please Wait While The System is Upgraded.). I turned it off and back on, and it was up and running normally. 
However, sys info says it's still 171, and the "message" light is still on. (Yet, I cannot Email, Messaging, or Notes from the "Staying In Touch" menu.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Gary, I had the exact same thing happen. I'm doing a power-button reboot now. Hopefully it will wake up.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, I called dish after almost 2 hours. They had me unplug it, and when it reset, it had l172. The tech said the only thing they added was support for the olympic crap. Whoopee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

L172 came up after the reboot. Seems OK.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I noticed that all my recordings now say the proper name of the show rather than the unknown recording channel 77 banner. That is a big improvement to me personally.  I tested this on both 721 receivers and it works now on both 721s. Now the dish home applications are supposed to get enabled by 10/01/04 according to Scott Higgins who does nothin but interactive open tv software. IF only the 921 could works as well as the 721.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok, after running through the system and seeing what has changed, I tried a check switch. After 6 of 28 tests, it reported my SW64, and lo and behold, I now have slots for 5 sats instead of 4!

Actually, I must say I am kinda irritated that this had to happen at 7pm. Considering how long an update normally takes, and the fact that this one hung for almost 2 hours, they need to start redoing their schedules. I had to wait all that time, when it should have done so at 3am or something. Also, I would hope that it would have to ability to tell if an event was due, and wait before doing the update. I didn't find any 0 minute recordings either.

On another note, when I asked if there were any know issues with the 721 and a DP Quad, I was told no, and the tech seemed suprised that mine is working fine with an SW64 now when I had so many problems with signal losses with the Quad.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Mine has slots for 5 sats and still says I have an SW64. It is actually connected as an SW21 4 sat though. Hasn't done that right for months. Still don't.

I had to do the power plug pull also.

DISH Home has banners all over the place about the Olympics Interactive thingy.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

As I said many months ago.... 721s appear more stable on legacy LNBs.....

A source said its a software issue


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> As I said many months ago.... 721s appear more stable on legacy LNBs.....
> 
> A source said its a software issue


And your information is several months out of date. My source (last week) said that the 721s don't have any KNOWN PROBLEMS with DishPro LNBs and switches.

Those of you that are are having problems and think that is a DishPro issue SHOULD call DISH and ask to speak to advanced tech support. If they think that it could be a DishPro issue (or any other software bug) they will fill out an "uncommon trend" report and forward that to engineering.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

I've made a few noises about the problem I was having, but no one seems to be taking me seriously. Normally, they say it's a problem with the receiver and want to RMA the thing. Just like my 501. Had a few problems with it at first, dish wanted to RMA it and I didn't, and now it works fine(of course, I haven't used it as much since I got the 721).

Anyway, I noticed that now, when you rewind a live program, and try to change the channels, it brings up the menu about switching back to live mode. Any other new stuff?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> Anyway, I noticed that now, when you rewind a live program, and try to change the channels, it brings up the menu about switching back to live mode. Any other new stuff?


Something like that happened last night, too. I don't remember what I was trying to do. But, the warning came up asking if I wanted to switch to live mode. I was already in live mode! NO recordings happening on either tuner.

Do they pay their programmers with toys and trinkets instead of cash?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Gary: Not being in "live mode" is not necessarily due to recording or not.

Had you paused or rewound and not caught back up to real-time? That's why the message exists.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Gary: Not being in "live mode" is not necessarily due to recording or not.
> 
> Had you paused or rewound and not caught back up to real-time? That's why the message exists.


I don't believe so. However, even if I was, the two-tuner 721 always changed channels without the message prior to L172, even if I was paused or otherwise buffering on one tuner, as long as the other tuner was free, IIRC.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I believe it could be a change in recent software, but it's a feature that's been on the 5xx boxes for a long time - maybe just added to 721. Sure would like to see it on the 921.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

I just looked through the menus and other areas of my 721 and didn't notice anything of value in this so-called update.

How about letting the Search History list loop?

How about allowing each individual entry in the Search History to retain its search preference (title or info) instead of forcing me to constantly switch the preference as each individual item is searched?

How about letting the PVR list default to MY preference of date or alphabetical, instead of always defaulting to date.

So many unaddressed issues with the 721 and all we get is a multichannel Olympics update? What a joke.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thats not all we got, in my case the software change appeared to crash my box to RMA land

Lost all my wifes recordings too...


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Thats not all we got, in my case the software change appeared to crash my box to RMA land
> 
> Lost all my wifes recordings too...


Yes, I read your post. I'm on my second 721 (the original failed within 6 months of buying it brand new). The hard drive was trashed, along with about 70 hours of recordings. D* sent me a refurbished 721 (thanks a lot... not) and so far it has been OK. If I were you, I'd buy the extended warranty. I opted for the cheaper of the two warranty offerings, so I have to pay $25 to get a "new" 721 if this one dumps on me.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I have the $2 a month extended watrranty, the nice CSR agreed to waive the shipping charge of $15.00 This 721 was replaced late last september.

Bill as to the dishpro vs legacy which is more stable some others are now reporting that conclusion here. My comment was a response to such a comment. It APPEARS more stable for some. Personally fewer cables is always a good thing!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> I have the $2 a month extended watrranty, the nice CSR agreed to waive the shipping charge of $15.00 This 721 was replaced late last september.


Bob - nice move. I had two fail (different receivers) within two months and they wouldn't waive either charge....next year we won't be able to get the $2/month deal when it expires so I guess none of us will pay the shipping charge if we buy the more expensive insurance plan.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

finniganps said:


> Bob - nice move. I had two fail (different receivers) within two months and they wouldn't waive either charge....next year we won't be able to get the $2/month deal when it expires so I guess none of us will pay the shipping charge if we buy the more expensive insurance plan.


The $2 a month won't be grandfathered in? Abolished completely!? Say it ain't so...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bogey62 said:


> I just looked through the menus and other areas of my 721 and didn't notice anything of value in this so-called update.
> 
> How about letting the Search History list loop?
> 
> ...


What you listed above is a list of usability enhancements that would be classified in the software field as low priority enhancements. Maybe the first one might be classified as an actually bug. I hardly consider this list to be unaddressed issues. 

Missed Timers, Lock-ups, crashes, lost audio, lost video, bug in Favorites list, Rewind not working properly, Forward not working properly, drop in PQ .. Now those would be things that I would considered unaddressed issues.

For the people that are looking forward to the olympics having the olympics update on the 721 will be a welcomed feature.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> What you listed above is a list of usability enhancements that would be classified in the software field as low priority enhancements. Maybe the first one might be classified as an actually bug. I hardly consider this list to be unaddressed issues.
> 
> Missed Timers, Lock-ups, crashes, lost audio, lost video, bug in Favorites list, Rewind not working properly, Forward not working properly, drop in PQ .. Now those would be things that I would considered unaddressed issues.
> 
> For the people that are looking forward to the olympics having the olympics update on the 721 will be a welcomed feature.


I gave up *****ing about the things you listed long ago -- I've since moved on to things that may actually get addressed first.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, some people will be looking forward to the olympic channel. And if that was all that dish had added like the CSR from advanced tech told me last night, then I would be a little irritated. As it stands, they managed to add some things like:
1. Sat locations now lists 5 instead of 4.
2. Menu appears to warn you that you are not in live mode. This is a real irriatating issue I have had since I accidently hit the button, and then can't rewind because the channel changed. My 501 is like that, so to me it is a welcome change.

What bothers me is that it feels like this was rushed into production in order to add the olympic channel. It would have been better if they had tested it better before it was sent out. My opinion.

As for the legacy thing: I now have my 721 connected to an SW64 with the 110 and 119 on 30" dishes. I unhooked the P* dish due to lack of usable content. I may add in the 61.5, but she doesn't seem to think it is desirable, and wasn't all too happy about having the 2 dishes.......  So far, it seems to be almost completely stable other than the problem with the d/l last night.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bogey62 said:


> I gave up *****ing about the things you listed long ago -- I've since moved on to things that may actually get addressed first.


Well that has not been my experience, but more power too you.  We all have our own list of things we would like to see fixed.

By the way, the list I gave was not what i have been seeing with my 721 but a list of what I would consider unaddressed issues that I would consider a joke if they were not being addressed.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

larrystotler said:


> What bothers me is that it feels like this was rushed into production in order to add the olympic channel. It would have been better if they had tested it better before it was sent out. My opinion.


 My guess based on whats been said in previous chats is that the 721 software team probably had an internal date mandated to get this update out before the tech chat aired live. I've heard Charlie make several offhanded references to this in the past with other Dish receivers.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> Well that has not been my experience, but more power too you.  We all have our own list of things we would like to see fixed.
> 
> By the way, the list I gave was not what i have been seeing with my 721 but a list of what I would consider unaddressed issues that I would consider a joke if they were not being addressed.


I still want to see the 721 default all recordings (or at least give us an option for this in the menu) to the PIP tuner anytime you are watching with both tuners in action. Such a simple request and I know I can't be the only person annoyed by the receiver asking me which tuner I want it to record to. Be awful nice if it just did its thing without asking how to do it.

Bob H., just to add to what Bill R. wrote previously here. FYI...I had both legacy and Dish Pro LNB's and switches and I've noticed my 721 has performed a whole lot smoother with the Dish PRO 34 switch and LNB's. I had two different Dish Network certified technicians along with myself completely unable to get 61.5 working with 110 and 119 using my older legacy switches and LNB's.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, maybe I was being a little too broad about DP, when I should have said DP Quad. Personally, I think the DP Quad is an idiotic idea to begin with since I have to drop more lines when a DP34 would be a much better solution, and it's a waste if the customer orders the must carry and gets the DP34 anyway. As for not being able to get the 61.5 w/ the legacy setup, that's weird, because I have never had a problem with the legacy switches on any box. I had the 121 and 105 on my 721 and 501 as well w/ my SW64 with no probs. But, I don't currently have a DP34 to do any testing with.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

larry: Sometimes the Quad is an idiotic solution, and sometimes it's exactly the RIGHT solution. It just depends on where you are (ie. which bird carries your locals), and whether the customer needs a 3rd bird.

It's certainly easier to install a Quad than a Twin plus a DPxx switch.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> larry: Sometimes the Quad is an idiotic solution, and sometimes it's exactly the RIGHT solution. It just depends on where you are (ie. which bird carries your locals), and whether the customer needs a 3rd bird. It's certainly easier to install a Quad than a Twin plus a DPxx switch.


What if your dish is on top of a 4 story house and you need 4 lines? I'd rather drop 2 lines to a switch than 4. And it's harder to hide 4 lines than 2. And it's more work. While you may use the same number of fittings, you use less wire, and I am all 4 that. They way I sub, I have to pay for my own stuff, so if I can get away with using less, the better. Of course, if they would get me that darn DP+ Twin, I could complain less.........what a possibilty!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They added Receiver ID and Smart Card ID to the Acquiring Signal Screen.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I had to do a Power Plug Pull Reboot to get the NBC Showcase app. to work.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> What if your dish is on top of a 4 story house and you need 4 lines? I'd rather drop 2 lines to a switch than 4. And it's harder to hide 4 lines than 2. And it's more work. While you may use the same number of fittings, you use less wire, and I am all 4 that. They way I sub, I have to pay for my own stuff, so if I can get away with using less, the better. Of course, if they would get me that darn DP+ Twin, I could complain less.........what a possibilty!


Overall, I guess it would make sense for someone ELSE to spend $1-200 extra dollars to add a switch instead of you spending $5 on cable (the time spent is probably a wash).


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Overall, I guess it would make sense for someone ELSE to spend $1-200 extra dollars to add a switch instead of you spending $5 on cable (the time spent is probably a wash).


Maybe, but dish only charges $20 more for the DP 34 than the Quad. If they eliminated the Quad, they would not have to make 2 different switches. Plus, the switch could be put inside instead of outside, and it would make it easier to add receivers later on without having to drop a 4th line from the dish. Sometimes a Quad isn't so bad, but other times it is a pain. Just my opinion......


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

But is it $20 more than a TWIN PLUS THE DP34?

Otherwise, what you say certainly has merit - although I don't understand what you mean by "If they eliminated the Quad, they would not have to make 2 different switches."

Besides, using the Quad WITH a DP34 gives you six 110/119 outputs - sometimes that's good.  And I think if you needed 2 more 3rd bird outputs, you could hack it together by using a Dual (giving you output #5 while feeding the DP34), and then using the cascade feed of the DP34 for the 6th. Hey - that means you've also got yet 1 MORE 110/119 output set.

Dang - there's yet another oddball configuration I've got to add to my database.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Good show old man, that's one way to get around it!. Heck, you may even be able to split the cascade output of the DP34 and tie more than 1 set together.......Interesting.

OK, Dish now reimburses a dealer $79 for a DP Quad(which they paid $99 for), since the dealer keeps the twin.
$99 for a DP34, since it is used with a twin.
$99 for a legacy Quad(which they paid $119 for).
IF they only used DP34s, and quit making Quads, they wouldn't have to make 2 types of switches to have 4 receivers(I consider every type of Twin or Quad a switch, sorry if that wasn't clear). THerefore, since they would be making more DP34s, they could get a lower price on them.

Cost wise, having a Twin and a DP34 and adding on another DP34 would cost you $99 and give you 8 ports.
With a Quad, when you add a DP34, you pay $99 and get only 6 total ports. I'd rather have the DP34s than a Quad and DP34. Of course, the odds of needing more than 6 feeds isn't too high unless you have dual tuner boxes, and at that point it may be cheaper to go with a Quad/DP+44 setup. Depends on what you want to do.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

OK - I think I see what you're saying. And yes, the Twins & Quads definitey have switches built-in.

I think they went a different way though to clean things up - and that's to the DPP Twin which is effectively a DP32 switch with 2 LNBFs built-in. Same as a Twin is a DP22 w/ LNBFs and a Quad is a DP24 w/ LNBFs. Like how I can make up switch models at the drop of a hat?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> What you listed above is a list of usability enhancements that would be classified in the software field as low priority enhancements. Maybe the first one might be classified as an actually bug. I hardly consider this list to be unaddressed issues...


Any "issue" that has not even begun to be resolved is "unaddressed" by definition. But, are they really issues? Or just a wishlist?

Here's my wishlist: I wish DISH PVR's were not programmed by unskilled programmers. I wish they were relatively stable. I wish every time an up rev happens it wouldn't crash my box and erase recordings. I wish their PVRs were not severely ergonomically challenged by comparison to Tivo and others. I wish they had Tivo-like NBR (never gonna happen). I wish tech support had a brain, and I wish E* was not so supremely arrogant about every "issue".

That's why all of my DISH stuff will soon be on eBay, and I will soon be buying a second DirecTivo (probably HD).


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

TomCat - you've hit every nail squarely on the head - and the one that bugs me most is: "I wish E* was not so supremely arrogant about every issue."


----------

